# The Best Anti-diarrhea Diet : Need your help



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

After much research here are some ingredients that can help loose stools: 

White Rice, boiled chicken, cottage cheese, yogurt, 100% pure pumpkin, probiotics, 

(Dairy of course only if they are not lactose intolerant) 

Here are my questions: 


What about about brown rice instead of white rice? 

Adding frozen green beans? 
Can tuna make it worse or should you stick with chicken?
Do you know of any other ingredients that can help or that is good for the digestive system? 

 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

All I ever use is:

1 lbs of browned, rinsed hamburger
2 cups of white rice
1/2 tsp of ginger
1/2 cup of pumpkin

I wouldn't use tuna or beans.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Green beans are more for helping a dog lose weight.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Avery had a hard time with diarrhea/loose stools for a couple of months .... pumpkin worked wonders but I felt like it was only masking the problem. Switching her food (temporarily) from California Natural to Science Diet I/D is also what seemed to help. We had her on the Science Diet I/D for only about a month. During that time we introduced her to a variety of different foods - in small amounts - to toughen up her belly. Since we've weaned her off the Science Diet and put her back on California Natural, the loose stools haven't come back. :dblthumb2 (Though, there are still some treats that don't agree with her stomach.)

Are Skylie's loose stools diet-related?


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I used white rice (never tried brown), canned pure pumpkin and probiotic yogurt with our guys and it worked great. 

I also used green beans to help Shamaya shed some pounds...but she used to pick them out of the food, put them on the floor beside the bowl and eat them when the "good stuff" was all gone!

Linda


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

add some pumpkint o the food from the can without the spices in it that helps. I find it helps with constipation too.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Debles said:


> Green beans are more for helping a dog lose weight.


oh I definitely don't want that!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

KRayl said:


> Avery had a hard time with diarrhea/loose stools for a couple of months .... pumpkin worked wonders but I felt like it was only masking the problem. Switching her food (temporarily) from California Natural to Science Diet I/D is also what seemed to help. We had her on the Science Diet I/D for only about a month. During that time we introduced her to a variety of different foods - in small amounts - to toughen up her belly. Since we've weaned her off the Science Diet and put her back on California Natural, the loose stools haven't come back. :dblthumb2 (Though, there are still some treats that don't agree with her stomach.)
> 
> Are Skylie's loose stools diet-related?


I am starting to think it may be diet related.

She is on Pro Plan, and I never heard of anyone having loose stool problems with Pro Plan though 

She was switched to Pro Plan, because Blue Buffalo was causing loose stools as well. 

Pro Plan worked for 3 weeks, but now it's an issue again. 

Now I'm going trying Pro Plan Sensitive stomach after the bland diet for a couple of days. Hopefully things clear up :crossfing


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am just (hopefully, cross my fingers) finishing up a diarrhea battle with Mira. Her bland diet consisted of boiled chicken and white rice. Yogurt mixed in the AM and probiotics in the PM. She was also on meds though. You can also boil hamburger, but I was told you should not mix it up. If you start with chicken, stick to chicken. Pepto Bismol is also very helpful. After we finished our meds we had a good 6 days, but then as we were switching back to regular food she had diarrhea again. I gave her some Pepto and it cleared it up right away.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

sammydog said:


> I am just (hopefully, cross my fingers) finishing up a diarrhea battle with Mira. Her bland diet consisted of boiled chicken and white rice. Yogurt mixed in the AM and probiotics in the PM. She was also on meds though. You can also boil hamburger, but I was told you should not mix it up. If you start with chicken, stick to chicken. Pepto Bismol is also very helpful. After we finished our meds we had a good 6 days, but then as we were switching back to regular food she had diarrhea again. I gave her some Pepto and it cleared it up right away.



I gave pepto as well this weekend. How often can you give it?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

From what I have read 1-2 days should do it. When I have used it I have never done more than 2 doses 12 hours apart. Have you talked to the vet?


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

green beans will make them poop. 

Plain rice, with plain baked chicken breast. Bake the chicken at 375 for an hour in alum foil. Do not feed fatty food such as hamburger. 

There are certain meds they can take that are over the counter (imodium or pepto). Call your vet first, b/c some can have interactions with other meds. (ie pepto-bismal and prednisone)
The vets can give you the correct dosage as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I've asked this before (sorry, don't remember, having a menopause moment), but has she been treated for giardia? A low level of chronic giardia will cause the intermittent diarrhea, which often gets blamed on food, treats, etc. when really it's just that any changes in diet or stress level (including good stress, fun, etc) cause the giardia to increase and cause loose poops.
A lot of vets will go ahead and treat for giardia based on the chronic diarrhea. It's just a week or so on metronidazole (flagyl), and it often clears it right up.
Just a thought.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think I've asked this before (sorry, don't remember, having a menopause moment), but has she been treated for giardia? A low level of chronic giardia will cause the intermittent diarrhea, which often gets blamed on food, treats, etc. when really it's just that any changes in diet or stress level (including good stress, fun, etc) cause the giardia to increase and cause loose poops.
> A lot of vets will go ahead and treat for giardia based on the chronic diarrhea. It's just a week or so on metronidazole (flagyl), and it often clears it right up.
> Just a thought.


I was going to say the same thing even though Mira did not end up having giardia she was still prescribed flagyl


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

sammydog said:


> From what I have read 1-2 days should do it. When I have used it I have never done more than 2 doses 12 hours apart. Have you talked to the vet?


He has told me before that pepto was ok, but I didn't ask him how much. I called him Mon after the diarrhea, and he said starve her for 24 hours then start back on chicken and rice. I did that and added some pro plan in her mixture today and it looked loose again. I did give her tuna this time instead of chicken, so that may have not been good.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think I've asked this before (sorry, don't remember, having a menopause moment), but has she been treated for giardia? A low level of chronic giardia will cause the intermittent diarrhea, which often gets blamed on food, treats, etc. when really it's just that any changes in diet or stress level (including good stress, fun, etc) cause the giardia to increase and cause loose poops.
> A lot of vets will go ahead and treat for giardia based on the chronic diarrhea. It's just a week or so on metronidazole (flagyl), and it often clears it right up.
> Just a thought.



Hello 
Yes she was treated for giardia and coccidia even though tests were negative. That was about a month ago, she was good the whole time after, now this.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

skylielover said:


> He has told me before that pepto was ok, but I didn't ask him how much. I called him Mon after the diarrhea, and he said starve her for 24 hours then start back on chicken and rice. I did that and added some pro plan in her mixture today and it looked loose again. I did give her tuna this time instead of chicken, so that may have not been good.


The pepto dosage I used for Mira was 0.5 ml per pound, she is 45 pounds so I gave her 20 ml. I starved her for 24 hours as well. My vet said keep on the bland diet until one day after she starts having normal poops. Then slowly start mixing in kibble. I would stick to chicken. I know how you feel, its not fun!


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Skylielover, I mentioned this before but if you want something fast and effective, please try this: http://www.purinaveterinarydiets.com/CanineProductDetail.aspx?prod=244

I spent months trying to figure out Baxter's diarrhea / loose stools, changing foods, adding supplements, over the counter probiotics, special diets, etc. and never found a resolution until my vet gave me FortiFlora, a powdered supplement that I put on his food as needed, but you can use it every day.

Good Luck.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

skylielover said:


> He has told me before that pepto was ok, but I didn't ask him how much. I called him Mon after the diarrhea, and he said starve her for 24 hours then start back on chicken and rice. I did that and added some pro plan in her mixture today and it looked loose again. I did give her tuna this time instead of chicken, so that may have not been good.


No tuna! Tuna is not considered "bland" in the way that boiled chicken, no skin is. She will probably need a few days on the chicken and rice to allow her intestines to recover.

Have you tried Tylan? It can work wonders on loose stools. I buy mine either on-line or at the local feed store. No prescription is necessary if you buy it for large animals.

And as far as probiotics go-it's hard to beat the Purina FortiFlora. It is an excellent product.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

My4Boys said:


> Skylielover, I mentioned this before but if you want something fast and effective, please try this: http://www.purinaveterinarydiets.com/CanineProductDetail.aspx?prod=244
> 
> I spent months trying to figure out Baxter's diarrhea / loose stools, changing foods, adding supplements, over the counter probiotics, special diets, etc. and never found a resolution until my vet gave me FortiFlora, a powdered supplement that I put on his food as needed, but you can use it every day.
> 
> Good Luck.


Is it the same as Acidophilus pills? I started giving her a pill every day.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

It's sort of the same idea with the live cultures but works much, much faster and provides other supplements. Here's a summary from the site:

*This unique supplement contains live active cultures and is recommended for the dietary management of dogs with diarrhea. It tastes great and can be easily sprinkled on a dog's food. *

*Dietary Characteristics*

*FortiFlora is a nutritional supplement for dogs and has been formulated to achieve the following characteristics: 
*

*Contains a special strain of probiotic that has been proven to promote intestinal health and balance *
*Contains a guaranteed amount of live active cultures *
*Promotes a healthy immune system *
*Contains high levels of antioxidant Vitamins A, E, and C *
*Excellent palatability*

*How does FortiFlora work?*

*FortiFlora may help nutritionally manage dogs with diarrhea in many situations, including: *

*Stressful situations such as boarding or change in home environment *
*Diet change or consumption of inappropriate foods *
*Soft stool in puppies *
*Antibiotic therapy 
*


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

My4Boys said:


> It's sort of the same idea with the live cultures but works much, much faster and provides other supplements. Here's a summary from the site:
> 
> *This unique supplement contains live active cultures and is recommended for the dietary management of dogs with diarrhea. It tastes great and can be easily sprinkled on a dog's food. *
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm searching it online right now


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

My4Boys said:


> Skylielover, I mentioned this before but if you want something fast and effective, please try this: http://www.purinaveterinarydiets.com/CanineProductDetail.aspx?prod=244
> 
> I spent months trying to figure out Baxter's diarrhea / loose stools, changing foods, adding supplements, over the counter probiotics, special diets, etc. and never found a resolution until my vet gave me FortiFlora, a powdered supplement that I put on his food as needed, but you can use it every day.
> 
> Good Luck.


We have been giving Purina FortiFlora since day two. Really, I have not seen that make much of a difference...


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

sammydog said:


> We have been giving Purina FortiFlora since day two. Really, I have not seen that make much of a difference...


Ah, sorry to hear that.. I know trying to figure out what works can be very frustrating. My sister-in-law swears by the Flagyl (Metro?? spelling) and gives that to her dog whenever he gets a bout of diarrhea. I hope you can find something that works!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

From talking to people including my vet, she may have just eaten something that really did not agree with her. It is just taking time to get back to normal. I did give her more pepto last night as her stool was starting to look loose again... One thing I have not tried yet because I am on backorder at my petstore is a product from Honest Kitchen called The Perfect Form. A few people I have talked to have said it works wonders. I will let you know once I get some. I am thinking about adding some pumpkin to her diet in the meantime...


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Baxter always eats inappropriate things, and wrecking havoc on his digestive system, which is why the vet gave me the FortiFlora but yes, please let me know how the product from Honest Kitchen works. The other thing we do when he eats something bad is give him a Pepcid (with famotidine) tablet.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

My4Boys said:


> Baxter always eats inappropriate things, and wrecking havoc on his digestive system, which is why the vet gave me the FortiFlora but yes, please let me know how the product from Honest Kitchen works. The other thing we do when he eats something bad is give him a Pepcid (with famotidine) tablet.



Yeah I just posted another thread that Skylie ate some poop just in an hour ago. I am concerned now, b/c I don't know where it came from:yuck:
She has never done that before...


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

sammydog said:


> From talking to people including my vet, she may have just eaten something that really did not agree with her. It is just taking time to get back to normal. I did give her more pepto last night as her stool was starting to look loose again... One thing I have not tried yet because I am on backorder at my petstore is a product from Honest Kitchen called The Perfect Form. A few people I have talked to have said it works wonders. I will let you know once I get some. I am thinking about adding some pumpkin to her diet in the meantime...


I'm hoping the exact same thing for Skylie - just something that didn't agree with her...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

skylielover said:


> I am starting to think it may be diet related.
> 
> She is on Pro Plan, and I never heard of anyone having loose stool problems with Pro Plan though
> 
> ...


 
Which Pro Plan formula is she on? Have you tried adding probiotics? (I use Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer every day, for every dog.)
What kind of treats or extras does she get?

When using rice for a bland diet component, *do not rinse it. *The starch is what helps bind the stool, and rinsing it washes the starch away. In fact, I save the water the rice was cooked in and use it to moisten the food, and also for the dog to drink.
DO drain and rinse the burger or chicken.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> When using rice for a bland diet component, *do not rinse it. *The starch is what helps bind the stool, and rinsing it washes the starch away. In fact, I save the water the rice was cooked in and use it to moisten the food, and also for the dog to drink.
> DO drain and rinse the burger or chicken.


I had used the type of instant rice you boil and then cover for 5 minutes... It that okay?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sammydog said:


> I had used the type of instant rice you boil and then cover for 5 minutes... It that okay?


Yep. I even have used the Boil n Bag type. Always white.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Yep. I even have used the Boil n Bag type. Always white.


Okay! : Phew I was worried for a second there. Thanks!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Which Pro Plan formula is she on? Have you tried adding probiotics? (I use Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer every day, for every dog.)
> What kind of treats or extras does she get?
> 
> When using rice for a bland diet component, *do not rinse it. *The starch is what helps bind the stool, and rinsing it washes the starch away. In fact, I save the water the rice was cooked in and use it to moisten the food, and also for the dog to drink.
> DO drain and rinse the burger or chicken.


She is on Chicken & Rice large breed puppy. I have a new bag of the Adult sensitive stomach formula, since I want to put her on adult food. I haven't started her on it yet though. 

She was on it the large breed formula for about 3 weeks with no problems, (after she was treated for giardia & coccidia) so I thinking it isn't the food. 

I did give her a rawhide treat though before researching them. I threw them all away now. 

The only other treats she gets are Pro Plan treats, but I haven't gave those lately


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> *do not rinse it. *



Thanks for the tip


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Have you tried adding probiotics?


sorry I didn't answer this question on my other reply, I just started giving her an Acidophilus pill each day. I have a whole bottle that I don't use. I was told she could take the human kind ? but I plan on buying the doggie kind as well. 
She gets yogurt as well


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

skylielover said:


> She is on Chicken & Rice large breed puppy. I have a new bag of the Adult sensitive stomach formula, since I want to put her on adult food. I haven't started her on it yet though.
> 
> She was on it the large breed formula for about 3 weeks with no problems, (after she was treated for giardia & coccidia) so I thinking it isn't the food.
> 
> ...


 
Giardia can be a real bugger to treat, and often takes more than a couple of courses of meds. I'd be concerned that it is still a giardia (and maybe coccidia) issue as opposed to food, as it is cyclical.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Giardia can be a real bugger to treat, and often takes more than a couple of courses of meds. I'd be concerned that it is still a giardia (and maybe coccidia) issue as opposed to food, as it is cyclical.


That's what I was thinking. However all her tests came back negative and she is gaining weight, but after researching I found out it doesn't always show up in fecal exams 

She hasn't had a bowel movement all day (I guess from all the starch & bland diet), so I'm waiting to see if things cleared up:crossfing


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

skylielover said:


> That's what I was thinking. However all her tests came back negative and she is gaining weight, but after researching I found out it doesn't always show up in fecal exams
> 
> She hasn't had a bowel movement all day (I guess from all the starch & bland diet), so I'm waiting to see if things cleared up:crossfing


That is true. How many courses of treatment has she had? My Pointer bitch had issues with giardia. She picked it up from water when doing field work, and we just ended up treating her prophylactically with metronidazole or fenbendazole.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> That is true. How many courses of treatment has she had? My Pointer bitch had issues with giardia. She picked it up from water when doing field work, and we just ended up treating her prophylactically with metronidazole or fenbendazole.


She's only had 1 full treatment for giardia and coccidia.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

skylielover said:


> She's only had 1 full treatment for giardia and coccidia.


 
!!! I would most definately be looking at at least one more full treatment, if not 2. Both of those protozoans are tough to eliminate. If it were me, I wouldn't be switching foods, but rather re-treating her. Switching foods by itself could cause digestive issues, and you wouldn't know if it was the food or the protozoans.


----------

